# Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €



## h4nsl (23. März 2012)

*Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Hey Leute,

suche wie das Thema schon sagt nen Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €. 
Er kann groß und schwer sein. Muss nur einfach aufzuräumen sein.


Ich hab hier mal so ne Liste gesehen, auf der alle Grafikkarten mit Werten angezeigt wurden. Finde diese nicht mehr. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. 

Grüße, Hannes


----------



## h4nsl (23. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Was meint ihr, ist der in Ordnung?

Kann mann da Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten?


http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...3+(MD+97896)/30012965A1?category=search_X7813http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...3+(MD+97896)/30012965A1?category=search_X7813


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Der ist schon ganz ok, aber ich glaub es gibt noch was besseres zu dem Preis.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (23. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Da glaubst du aber falsch 

Der x7813 ist das Leistungsstärkste was man in dieser Preisklasse bekommt.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde allerdings diesen hier kaufen:MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 97908)


----------



## h4nsl (23. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Den hatte ich mir schon ausgeguckt, aber dann muss ich über mein Limit  
Rabatte gehn bei Medion nicht, oder? Ich weiß, ich hab schonmal gefragt, aber da gings um nen anderen Laptop...


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen.

Ich hab meinen 50€ günstiger bekommen


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Da ist verdammt viel drin für den PReis. Muß man echt sagen. Core i7, SSD, GTx570m.
Nur beim Arbeitspeicher hätten sie 8gb nehmen können.


----------



## h4nsl (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Kann man da nachrüsten?


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. März 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Logo, bei mir sind auch 16gb drin


----------



## Fandango (4. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Hallo zusammen !

Mein erstes posting hier, obwohl ich schon lange mitlese.

Nachdem ich mich nun endlich durchgerungen hatte das Medion Erazer x 6819  MD 97908 zu ordern, ist dieses nicht mehr verfügbar 
Meine Frage ist nun, ist das Medion Erazer x 6819 MD 98018 baugleich, nur halt eben ohne SSD dafür aber mit größerer HD und mehr GB?
Wichtig ist mir hierbei vorallem die Displayqualität.

Spielen möchte ich überwiegend Titel wie Skyrim, Witcher 2.

Danke schonmal


----------



## hysterix (4. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*

Wieso nimmst du nicht das hier?
MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)
Und laut Medion Seite is es lieferbar, verstehe nicht wie du darauf kommst das es nicht Verfügbar wäre?




Fandango schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Mein erstes posting hier, obwohl ich schon lange mitlese.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fandango (5. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für max. 1000 €*



hysterix schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht das hier?
> MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)
> Und laut Medion Seite is es lieferbar, verstehe nicht wie du darauf kommst das es nicht Verfügbar wäre?


 
Hallo Hysterix !

Ja, das Medion Erazer x6819 (MD 98018) ist erhältlich.
Nur hatte ich eigentlich zuvor das x6819 (MD 97908) ins Auge gefasst, das es aber seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr gibt.
Das hatte eine SSD dabei (sofern ich mich recht erinnere).

Gruß


----------

